# Making toddlers fight



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I was totally stunned when I heard about this today:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/6574907.stm

Send the fuckers down, and never let them near kids again. I feel so sorry for those kids, having parents like that.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Silly cows - all they needed was some elastic rope set out in a square and they would have been able to call it a sport and have charged money to view.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It's a pity they got caught. The winner was due to fight my pitbull in a pro-am event.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shes a real looker too.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Would it be insensitive to ask which one of the kids won? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Would it be insensitive to ask which one of the kids won? :wink:


Oi stop pinching my signature sayings :wink:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

anyone know if the vids are on youtube yet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Can I bet on this? Also, to spice it up, can they have weapons?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Just me who thought this was serious then :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> Just me who thought this was serious then :roll:


Just natural selection kicking in.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Just me who thought this was serious then :roll:


No, not just you!!!!



A3DFU said:


> [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Just me who thought this was serious then :roll:
> ...


Not natural that the mother encourages the fight :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Not natural for a human mother true but you have to remember they are victims of their own genetics. As the scuffers have been unable to breed with anyone other than other scuffers they are evolving into another species.

A Government paper on this subject recently predicted that by the year 2110 we will be so genetically different that a new species, amusingly referred to as 'ScuffyChavumans' in the paper, will emerge.

Various proposals were put forward for this eventuality but I think the favourite appeared to be one which involved building a fucking great wall around Merseyside and building a huge council estate inside.

McDonalds were reported to have complained stating that they wouldnt be able to get staff but after being guaranteed rights to build a McDonalds into the wall every 3 miles with backdoors for staff and front doors for customers they relented.

Burberry were said to be seeking sites within Merseyside after reading the report. The Goverment are stockpiling Ford Sierras with neon windscreen wash jets ready for the construction.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That sounds like a lot of bovine feaces to me!

I've studied biology (amongst other sciences) but I don't know of any species where the parent generation encourage fighting between off-spring. That happens at some point naturally, but is NEVER encouraged by the parents!!
If you watch animal behaviour you will find that older males display their natural leadership qualities and end up fighting each other and the looser has to leave the pack, speaking in animal terms.
Fighting between male/female doesn't happen (o.k. I know that certain spiders kill the male after fertilisation)

As for victims of their own genetics, that happens through all species, Fauna and Flora alike. It is called Evolution.

I fail to understand what McDonald, Ford or Burberry has to do with a mother setting her children up against each other :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> That sounds like a lot of bovine feaces to me!
> 
> I've studied biology (amongst other sciences) but I don't know of any species where the parent generation encourage fighting between off-spring. That happens at some point naturally, but is NEVER encouraged by the parents!!
> If you watch animal behaviour you will find that older males display their natural leadership qualities and end up fighting each other and the looser has to leave the pack, speaking in animal terms.
> ...


 :lol: Hilarious, nice one. This forum cracks me up.

Last line is the best, fantastic. Pretending to miss the whole point of what I said, class. Hats off to you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a lot of bovine feaces to me!
> ...


I'm obviously in a different mood than you are; keep laughing it's good for you :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yup, if you were serious. My post is blatantly pointing out that they are scuffers and as such, what do you expect? What, you get all serious and upset because a couple of mums encourage their kids to fight. What a laugh. My parents ran kids homes for all of my childhood and we lived in a house attached to the homes (one was in Glasgow). Believe me, a couple of toddlers fighting is fuck all.

Ive seen (in the later years, obviously I saw little or nothing when I was small) kids brought into the home my Dad ran in Brighouse after their parents have died in the flat (usually) from taking drugs who have really been abused.

It continues and always will and my point is, fuck em, let them breed themselves into extinction hence natural selection (which, by the way is precisely what evolution is). My parents spent a good part of their working lives trying to help people like this (my Dad still does as he is now involved in Child Assessment) and the one message I got from being around throughout is this....most of em neither want nor appreciate any help, they are generally too thick to appreciate it anyway.

I mean look at the daft cows who took their kids chips and other crap for lunch when their school starting feeding them healthy food. Whats the fucking point in trying, I certainly dont give a toss when I read crap like this, those kids will grown up to generate another generation of idiots, its inevetible unfortunately.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My father worked in child care too and I've learnt things early in life. It didn't turn me into a cynic and I can still feel for those kids. Perhaps because I am a mum too even though my sons are 27 and 29


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Put it in words she'll understand Leg

"Kids fighting bad"

3 words only :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Put it in words she'll understand Leg
> 
> "Kids fighting bad"
> 
> 3 words only :lol: :lol:


Thanks, I love you too :-*

.
.
.
.
.

I simply don't think that this is a topic for jokes. Sorry if this sounds boring


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They are sick, foul people who are a disgrace and also unfit to have the responsibility for such young impressionable children.

:x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would have given them a large cottons bud sticks and make them fight on a tightrope over the play pen - if they last 60secs they get dinner.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Just me who thought this was serious then :roll:
> ...


 Not quite natural selection more evolution which is not quite the same thing. This article thinks along the same lines
http://www.eugenics.net/papers/caseforeugenics.html


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


That's an interesting paper to read.

<<At the present time, we are evolving to become less intelligent with each new generation. Why is this happening? Simple: the least-intelligent people are having the most children.>>


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Certainly makes an interesting read, but I'm not sure I totally believe it. I'm somewhere in the middle in regards to eugenics and egalitarianism. And I'm not sure how seriously you can take a scientific paper that quotes Stevie Wonder. :roll:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Certainly makes an interesting read, but I'm not sure I totally believe it. I'm somewhere in the middle in regards to eugenics and egalitarianism. And I'm not sure how seriously you can take a scientific paper that quotes Stevie Wonder. :roll:


I'm sure there are lots of other scientific papers that don't quote him!
The argument that if it was down to environment we'd still be living in caves is a compelling one. I think that hereditary intelligence is as obvious as hereditary obesity


----------

